# Distance learning for students who want to learn from music educators



## alexandraminoza (May 11, 2020)

Greetings to all current, past, and prospective music students! Survey link (very brief with 10 questions) - https://forms.gle/s3qL1KVdrKSCj9im8 I am currently working on a project related to distance learning for students who want to learn from music educators in their leisure time at home. Since a student may have restrictions to travel and attend a class, this platform aims at connecting the student to a music educator and attending a class online.

I would love to learn more about your experience in finding a music educator and using digital products for learning online. This survey will take about 1 minute! Thank you!


----------

